# Hello from the UK.



## Mark III (Apr 23, 2011)

Been a lurker for a long time....joined up last year...and forgot to say HI!!


....so HI all. o-[][]-o


Mark.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 23, 2011)

yo


----------



## Patch666 (Apr 23, 2011)

Where abouts in the uk are you from Mark and what kind of things do you get up to in the industry ...

Welcome. o-[][]-o


----------



## Patch666 (Apr 23, 2011)

Where abouts in the uk are you from Mark and what kind of things do you get up to in the industry ...

Welcome. o-[][]-o


----------



## Mark III (Apr 23, 2011)

I currentley riside in a nice quiet town in East Anglia, as part of a small team composing music for Computer games, TV & Radio for the last decade or more  .



Cheers.


----------

